# Do our keys have a chip?



## 96SentraGXE (Sep 21, 2005)

I was wondering because I only have 1 key and wanted to have another done. Thanks.


----------



## brycestejskal (Aug 3, 2005)

i would say no. Unless there is in the upper or later models, i have a 95 senra xe and i know for a fact it doesnt.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

the immobilizers came in on the b15 for the sentra line.


----------



## 96SentraGXE (Sep 21, 2005)

Cool. Thanks guys. I did a search on here and noticed that the dealer only charges $15 for another set of keys....not bad.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

96SentraGXE said:


> Cool. Thanks guys. I did a search on here and noticed that the dealer only charges $15 for another set of keys....not bad.



You can get key blanks on e-bay for $1 - $5 each. 

Most key shops carry the sentra key blank. Run you 5 - $10 cut included. 

Just an FYI


----------



## 96SentraGXE (Sep 21, 2005)

Sethticlees said:


> You can get key blanks on e-bay for $1 - $5 each.
> 
> Most key shops carry the sentra key blank. Run you 5 - $10 cut included.
> 
> Just an FYI



Even better. Thanks! I know I saw some on eBay, but figured it would be about the same in the end if I got it cut somewhere, instead of going to the dealership. Thanks again for the advice...I'll check my local key shops to see how much they charge.


----------



## Strange1 (Aug 18, 2005)

Call and check with your local dealership there not that expensive.


----------

